# DIY Buck decoy...



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am not creative enough to pull that off ... but I'll glad look at your pics when you finish yours :teeth: :darkbeer:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Nobody wants to try this?


----------



## wdkoepke (May 25, 2010)

sounds like something fun to do, but i'm WAY too busy to do it


----------



## crodasky (Feb 27, 2010)

i just use my target with a piece of cardboard over the insert


----------



## Oldhoytman (Feb 14, 2010)

*Buck Decoy*

SERIOUSLY NOW and this is no joke hang a large white feather about 30 inches or so off the ground, it will attract a deer's attention and it will come to investigate. I have seen this done and it does work, believe it or not.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oldhoytman said:


> SERIOUSLY NOW and this is no joke hang a large white feather about 30 inches or so off the ground, it will attract a deer's attention and it will come to investigate. I have seen this done and it does work, believe it or not.


I have also seen this work before! I had a feather hanging in hopes of catching a bobcat at a cubby set and SEVERAL deer walked up to the swinging feather to investigate. Don't know why they do it, maybe curiosity.
I have also heard of people putting white five gallon buckets on a deer trail and had deer come up and check the buckets out!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> Has anyone tried to make a decoy? Im not talking a cardboard cutout but a 3d decoy?! Any ideas? I was thinking PVC and some carpet or other material? Sheds for antlers!? Maybe some paper mache or other sculpting material?
> 
> Maybe we can have a contest?


PVC frame to save weight and maybe chicken wire so you will have some sort of rigidity to attach your "skin" to... maybe some heavy brown felt material?


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

3D deer target duh huh. No really I have no idea other then that.


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

There was a post on here a while back where someone was building homemade 3D targets that looked great.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

if it was me, and I have considered doing this, I would take a cheap deer target, as taxidermy forms are too expensive, and put a deer hide on it. Shoot a deer, skin it out, tan the hide, and do it. I know how to mount animals and it isn't that hard


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

HCH said:


> I know how to mount animals and it isn't that hard


Put hind leg in your rubber boots!  Right:embara:

just joking


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I do a lot of decoying. I had a couple of old decoys around that were missing some parts and pieces. I wanted something that Mr Big hasn't seen yet. This is what I came up with. I have now modified them so that their heads both move . I've added glass eyes and the tail of the buck moves. I know the next question is does it work. Let me put it this way, every time I set the pair out. If Mr Big see's it. I need to repair it before I can use it again.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

MdBowDoc said:


> I do a lot of decoying. I had a couple of old decoys around that were missing some parts and pieces. I wanted something that Mr Big hasn't seen yet. This is what I came up with. I have now modified them so that their heads both move . I've added glass eyes and the tail of the buck moves. I know the next question is does it work. Let me put it this way, every time I set the pair out. If Mr Big see's it. I need to repair it before I can use it again.


The buck's mouth is really creeping me out. It brings back memories of the camo underwear thread, more specifically the predator camo version :zip:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

MdBowDoc said:


> I do a lot of decoying. I had a couple of old decoys around that were missing some parts and pieces. I wanted something that Mr Big hasn't seen yet. This is what I came up with. I have now modified them so that their heads both move . I've added glass eyes and the tail of the buck moves. I know the next question is does it work. Let me put it this way, every time I set the pair out. If Mr Big see's it. I need to repair it before I can use it again.




Hahaha!! Toooo funny!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used white felt cut like a deer tail and placed doe urine on it and hung it off limbs. Both bucks and does came to it one buck was a nice 3 year old. A friend has an old doe mount he bought at a yard sale he hangs it on a tree.
3-D targets also work great and can be transported in a big duck decoy bag.
Good Hunting.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I've made several flat feeding doe decoys out of 1/4" plywood and have had reasonable results (I got 3 from a 4x8 sheet). The main issue was reinforcing the legs to support some type of stake into the ground, and when the ground get's frozen, it's really tough. I've also used cross slats to hold them but they're a bit cumbersome.

I've always thought about making something similar to the reindeer figures people have in their lawns at Christmas time. These are the kind where the legs are like an upsidedown -U and the upper body drops into the slots. It does give somewhat of a 3-D effect and would transport fairly easy.

Actually I just found what I was talking about albeit 16" tall - a larger model would be perfect.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

MdBowDoc said:


> I do a lot of decoying. I had a couple of old decoys around that were missing some parts and pieces. I wanted something that Mr Big hasn't seen yet. This is what I came up with. I have now modified them so that their heads both move . I've added glass eyes and the tail of the buck moves. I know the next question is does it work. Let me put it this way, every time I set the pair out. If Mr Big see's it. I need to repair it before I can use it again.


nice setup . . if that doesnt infuriate Mr Big I dont know what would lol


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> I've made several flat feeding doe decoys out of 1/4" plywood and have had reasonable results (I got 3 from a 4x8 sheet). The main issue was reinforcing the legs to support some type of stake into the ground, and when the ground get's frozen, it's really tough. I've also used cross slats to hold them but they're a bit cumbersome.
> 
> I've always thought about making something similar to the reindeer figures people have in their lawns at Christmas time. These are the kind where the legs are like an upsidedown -U and the upper body drops into the slots. It does give somewhat of a 3-D effect and would transport fairly easy.
> 
> ...


this is an awesome idea, its pretty amazing that deer actually approach these 1d decoys...dumb deer


----------

